# EAST YORKSHIRE - Recent horse thefts/attempted thefts.



## Fee Fo (24 May 2011)

Just to warn you there have been a number of attempted thefts of horses in East Yorkshire.  Horses with manes plaited, a black horse wagon and a maroon van seem to have been linked to these instances.  BE VIGILANT.


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 May 2011)

Fee Fo said:



			Just to warn you there have been a number of attempted thefts of horses in East Yorkshire.  Horses with manes plaited, a black horse wagon and a maroon van seem to have been linked to these instances.  BE VIGILANT.
		
Click to expand...

HERE WE GO AGAIN WITH THE "PLAITING THING" Horse thieves dont plait horses to steal!!!!!!!


----------



## Fee Fo (25 May 2011)

You sure about that????  Obviously you know far more about my local area than I do being only 200 odd miles away.


----------



## Bertthefrog (25 May 2011)

Fee Fo - it's worth mentioning, that Horse Watch, and the local police have had no confirmed reports of thefts, or attempted thefts of horses from Beverley, Huggate or Thirsk - I have had countless circular texts and FB alerts, yet no substance behind it which is rather odd.

These links have probably been put on previously - but are much more reliable sources of information!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/HorseWatch

http://www.facebook.com/tracing.equines?ref=ts

The second has links to the Stolen Horse Register.

The Horse Watch part on Humberside force is rather defunct, but if enough locals register their horses with it, it may get going again!

http://www.humberside.police.uk/horsewatch/register-online

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bertthefrog (25 May 2011)

Fee Fo said:



			You sure about that????  Obviously you know far more about my local area than I do being only 200 odd miles away.
		
Click to expand...

And I wouldn't take offence Fee Fo - the whole "plaiting as a means of identifying horses for theft" debate rages on continually!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 May 2011)

round here the thieves/ gypsies  do plait the manes its their way of identifying them at night   also identifies the non freeze-marked ones so they can do quick get away.  as they dont have time  to search at night

 someone i know had found a plait  she brought him in and took it out   a week later it happened again  only this time another had a plait too.   again she undid it

  that evening the other pony vanished but hers hadnt . makes u think

  usually the ones putting the plaits in   do it as the ones actually driving  the truck  and collecting are not the same person so less would suspect anything


----------



## fatpiggy (25 May 2011)

Fee Fo - scroll down the board a bit and look at the post about suspicious activity in WEST Yorkshire- you might see something that looks familiar. That's why I think this is a false alarm.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2011)

diamond_light said:



			round here the thieves/ gypsies  do plait the manes its their way of identifying them at night   also identifies the non freeze-marked ones so they can do quick get away.  as they dont have time  to search at night

 someone i know had found a plait  she brought him in and took it out   a week later it happened again  only this time another had a plait too.   again she undid it

  that evening the other pony vanished but hers hadnt . makes u think

  usually the ones putting the plaits in   do it as the ones actually driving  the truck  and collecting are not the same person so less would suspect anything
		
Click to expand...

URBAN MYTH the """ Plaiting thing """


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 May 2011)

URBAN MYTH the """ Plaiting thing """
BWYW


I don't believe it is a myth neither does any 1 else around here

as i mentioned in another post 2 ponies were plaited " by human hand" not by the mane rubbing into a plate one girl undid hers the other didn't as she was a dis believer 2 days later her pony vanished

Its fact just like Jamie Gray is not supposed to be near horses and he is. and I will stand by that just hope it doesn't happen to the disbelievers.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 May 2011)

...


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 May 2011)

There are no reports of horses being stolen and related to plaits.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 May 2011)

w/e   actual reports  maybe not  in wales

  But in Bucks  yes  as one of my liveries works for the police 
 I know . what happened across the rd from my yard  and since the yard beside me know travelers we heard it from the horses mouth ..................


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 May 2011)

Oh I dont know. guess wer'e lucky here then.


----------



## aduffield (16 June 2011)

Yes you are lucky. Lots of activity in the east yorks area. 3 stolen from just outside Tadcaster. Found (luckily) 2 miles away waiting for collection shut in a field. Attempted theft in Seamer near Scarborough, fences were cut and mare was found wandering in the middle of the village in the middle of the night with a headcollar and rope on. 2 ladies near Driffield had to barracade their horses into the back garden when the thieves came calling.


----------



## Bertthefrog (16 June 2011)

aduffield said:



			Yes you are lucky. Lots of activity in the east yorks area. 3 stolen from just outside Tadcaster. Found (luckily) 2 miles away waiting for collection shut in a field. Attempted theft in Seamer near Scarborough, fences were cut and mare was found wandering in the middle of the village in the middle of the night with a headcollar and rope on. 2 ladies near Driffield had to barracade their horses into the back garden when the thieves came calling.
		
Click to expand...

Were these reported to the police at the time? 

If so there should be crime numbers and the Horsewatch scheme should be aware of them - and can therefore put accurate reports out for horseowners in the area.

There seems to be lots of anecdotal reports doing the rounds, yet the local forces don't have any reports that match these.


----------

